# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  لمحة عن كتاب تذهيب تقريب التهذيب للشيخ طارق عوض الله حفظه الله

## محمد عمر باجابر

الحمد لله حصلت على الكتاب اليوم

الكتاب في 6 مجلدات عن دار الرشد

و الكتاب فيه جهد طيب و يتلخص ذلك في اربعة أمور:

1- جمع بين الطبعتين - عوامة و أبي الأشبال- و ذكر ما تميزت به كل طبعة و جعل كل ذلك في طبعته.
2- جمع كلام الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله على الراوي من جميع كتبه و استقرأها كتابا كتابا و صفحة صفحة و سطراسطرا و جعل ذلك تحت ترجمته حتى يتبين مقصود الحافظ.
3- جمع أيضا كلام الإمام الذهبي عن الراوي من جميع كتبه و استقرأها كتابا كتابا و صفحة صفحة و سطراسطرا و أردفه عند ترجمة الراوي بعد كلام ابن حجر.
4- وضع تعليقات سماحة الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله التي تتعلق بالنقد من كتاب النكت على التقريب لا ما يتعلق بالتصحيف و التحريف التي خلت منه الطبعتان المذكورة, و كذلك تعليقات للمحقق في الحاشية مميزا بين كل منهما.

و صراحة الكتاب فيه جهد مشكور و يستحق الإقتناء والله أعلم

----------


## أبو جنة الأثري

الكتاب رأيته وتصفحته وهو كتابٌ رائع حقاً ....ولكن ،كان من قدر الله في نفس اليوم الذي رأيت فيه كتاب الشيخ طارق ،رأيتُ كتاب يحمل عنوان :" تحفة اللبيب بمن تكلم فيهم الحافظ ابن حجر من الرواة خارج التقريب" للشيخ نور الدين السدعي الوصابي وهو كتابٌ مبهر وهو مشروع انتظرته طويلا طويلا أن يقوم طالب علم نابه بالتصدي له فحمدتُ الله على اقتنائه .
وطريقة مصنفه فيه أنه قسّمه إلى قسمين : القسم الأول :الرواة الذين تكلم فيهم الحافظ ممن هم من رواة التقريب ،وفي هذا القسم تُراه يأتيك بترجمة الراوي كاملة من التقريب كما هي تماماً بتمام ثم يعقبه بكلام للحافظ نفسه *من كتبه كلها* إن كان للحافظ كلام عليه ويذكر الجزء والصفحة .
القسم الثاني :رواة خارج التقريب :فيأتي بإسم الراوي ذاكراً قول الحافظ فيه مع المصدر والجزء والصفحة .
وقد اعتمد في بحثه ذاك بالرجوع إلى 50 كتاباً من كتب الحافظ المطبوعة،ليس هذا فقط بل رجع إلى كتب يُكثر مؤلفوها النقل عن الحافظ ككتاب الفتوحات الربانية لابن علان الصديقي .
وقام حفظه الله كذلك بالنظر في الأسانيد التي قال فيها الحافظ :" رجاله ثقات " وعاد لكل رجال السند ليُثبت توثيق الحافظ لهم،وكذلك قوله :" إسناده صحيح "،إسناده حسن أو صالح أو لا بأس به أو نظيف الإسنادأو.....
وقدم لكتابه بمقدمات رائعة للغاية ومفيدة جداً لكل طالب علم وجاءت مقدماته في 260 صفحة .
والخلاصة أن الكتاب - في نظري ونقدي القاصر جداً جداً - أفضل من كتاب الشيخ طارق وأوفى وأوعب منه وليس المخبر كالمعاين ،وقد أخبرني صاحب الدار -دار ابن عباس بالمنصورة - أن الشيخ طارق حفظه الله اطلع على هذا الكتاب وأبدى إعجابه الشديد به وأثنى عليه ثناء كبيراً بل وفضله على كتابه ،كما أخبرني الشيخ حفظه الله .
والكتاب قد طبع في مجلدين طبعته مكتبة ابن عباس وهو موجود في فرعها بالمنصورة .

----------


## محمد عمر باجابر

جزاك الله خيرا أخي أبو جنة الأثري

أظن أن الجمع بين الكتابين أولى لتعليقات الذهبي المجموعة من كتبه

و لعل الشيخ طارق حفظه الله قصد بتفضيل كتاب الشيخ الوصابي من ناحية كلام ابن حجر المجموع من كتبه
أما خدمة التقريب و أيضا كلام الذهبي فلا تغني عنها طبعة الشيخ الوصابي حفظه الله
و أنا أظن أنا كلام ابن حجر رحمه الله في الكتابين من باب حسن و أحسن: حسن في كتاب الشيخ طارق و أحسن في كتاب الشيخ الوصابي  فليست طبعة الشيخ الوصابي أفضل من كل وجه و الله أعلم

و لعلك توافقني أخي الكريم

حفظ الله الشيخين و أخي أبو جنة و المسلمين

----------


## أبو جنة الأثري

لكن سعرها عالي وغالي جداً أيس كذلك أخي ؟
 رفقاً مشايخنا بنا فقد بلغ السيل الزبى وجاوز الحزام الطبيين والله المستعان

----------


## محمد فتحي بن علي

Pdf?

----------


## مبتدي

هذه التآليف بهذا الشكل استنزاف لمال وجهد طالب العلم , فهي محرد تجمبع لا إبداع فيه أو لك أن تقول إنها شغل "مكاتب تحقيق" والكتاب عاد بنا إلى النقل من كتب المتأخرين وترك الأصول , فتراه يعول على كتب الذهبي والحافظ وترك تواريخ البخاري والجرح والتعديل وكتب السؤالات ...إلخ .

----------


## علاء حسن يوسف

أحتاج منه نسخه pdf

----------


## أبو سعد المراكشي

يسر الله من يرفعه

----------


## الحجار

الشعب يريد الكتاب pdf   ابتسامة

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

نسأل الله تعالى أن يبارك في شيخنا الحبيب أبي معاذ طارق عوض الله

----------


## عبد الله بن وهب

من يرفع لنا كتاب "تذهيب التقريب" ؟

----------

